# Whipped Coffee



## larry_stewart (Apr 15, 2020)

Let me start by saying that I hate coffee. 
My wife came across this and asked me if anyone on my cooking forum mentioned anything about whipped coffee.
I told her that they may have, but since I dont like it I would likely have overlooked it.

Anyway, has anyone tried this, and what's your verdict if you did.

https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...8piNaM_tAoholj99MNsNeNPT7-vlfqypU0d1QCq1fnLnI


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2020)

Interesting. I've never heard of it before.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 17, 2020)

I guess with more home time, I may give it a shot.
I let her be the taste tester since I hate coffee.
Its one of those things that I just dont get or understand how its so popular.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2020)

I still don't get how avocado toast is so popular, especially since so many people are supposedly allergic to gluten, but there you go. The internet has wrought some crazy stuff :crazy: [emoji38]


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 17, 2020)

On one of the Korean Cooking facebook groups I am in has banned post about Dalgona coffee. It was taking over. 

I suspect it its a fad that will go away quickly. At least I hope it does. I drink my coffee black. 

You should see the looks I get when in an airport Starbux I order a large dark roast coffee. 

What would you like in it? They ask. 

I respond dark roast coffee.


----------



## skilletlicker (Apr 17, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> I guess with more home time, I may give it a shot.
> I let her be the taste tester since *I hate coffee.*
> Its one of those things that I just *dont get or understand how its so popular.*



Just a suspicion, but I think a lot of people actually hate the stuff too and all these syrups and creamers are just ways of getting caffeine without acquiring a taste for coffee.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 17, 2020)

Whipped coffee has become a fad on the Aldi Nerd FB page I follow.. All kinds of how to and what with comments..

We are not big coffee drinkers ( a cup each in the morning ) so, we haven't and probably won't try it..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2020)

I had never heard of whipped coffee either. When I found out what it is, my first thought was "that's not coffee". I think my teeth hurt as I was reading the how-to and ingredients.

Black, no sugar drinker here, too. The one exception is when I (used to) take coffee while grocery shopping. Then I add cream, because to me cold coffee with cream is infinitely more drinkable than without.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll pass.  Too much work by hand, too much of a pain to get out electric whisk and clean up in the mornings.  

I'll stick with my cold brewed coffee with simple syrup that I can make about a pot a week and keep in the fridge for iced coffee.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 17, 2020)

Well, it works as shown in the video.
It gets to an almost whipped cream - like consistency .
And as in the video, its more of a topper than to drink itself.
Just a different play on coffee.
My wife wasn't thrilled.
I thought it was kinda cool how it whipped up, but basically tasted like strong coffee flavored whipped cream.

Ill stick to Hot chocolate ( with regular whipped cream)
She can keep the coffee.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not a fan of coffee, either.  Years ago, a lady I knew was addicted to coffee, like I am to tea, and I got my first coffee maker, as a result!  When I had coffee with her,  I had to make it into a dessert, basically, with a lot of sugar, and heavy cream!  And sometimes with cocoa, of course.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2020)

That might be okay as a topping for vanilla ice cream. I don't like instant coffee and I don't put sugar in my coffee.

Sometimes I put cream and little hot water in my espresso. I like my homemade espresso that has really nice flavours in the coffee itself. Most days I drink a double espresso with four ice cubes added, no cream, no sugar, just the espresso and the ice. Dilutes it just enough to let me taste the subtle flavours and the cold makes it taste less bitter.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 17, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I'm not a fan of coffee, either.  Years ago, a lady I knew was addicted to coffee, like I am to tea, and I got my first coffee maker, as a result!  When I had coffee with her,  I had to make it into a dessert, basically, with a lot of sugar, and heavy cream!  And sometimes with cocoa, of course.



I dont mind the smell of a mild coffee or an extremely light hint of it in a dessert.
Only time I understood how anyone likeed coffee was like 2 decades ago, my wife said she had some caramel coffee and that I had to try it.  So, reluctantly, I went with here to some coffee placed. I watched them as they made it. It was a cold drink.  Started with like and inch for two of caramel, another inch or two of sweet chocolate syrup, another inch or two of coffee, mixed up and the remaining few inches topped with whipped cream.  I still wasn't crazy about it, but that I could see how people liked it.

And at least once a year, I watch her enjoying a cup so much, that Im both curious and envious at the same time, like im missing out on something.  So I ask for a taste, and reconfirm how much I think it tastes like crap.

Im a tea guy myself!!
When I Boulder Colorado, wee evicted the Celestial Seasonings Tea Factory and stocked up ( and sampled like 80 different teas).  Was hoping to visit a tea plantation down south ( in one of the Carolina's) but need to wait for this virus thing to blow over.


----------



## HeyItsSara (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm going to try the whipped coffee thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 21, 2020)

HeyItsSara said:


> I'm going to try the whipped coffee thing tomorrow morning!



They did a thing on it on Good Morning America yesterday ( or at least thats what my wife said).

Curious how you liked it ?

My wife wasn't thrilled ( felt it wasn't worth the effort)


----------



## HeyItsSara (Apr 21, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> Curious how you liked it ?
> 
> My wife wasn't thrilled ( felt it wasn't worth the effort)



Way too strong and way too much effort.  Wonder how it would be frozen as a topping maybe.  But it's really too strong for that too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 21, 2020)

HeyItsSara said:


> Way too strong and way too much effort.  Wonder how it would be frozen as a topping maybe.  But it's really too strong for that too.



Thats what my wife said, she did it as the video demonstrated , too strong, after she mixed it in with the milk she said it was better, but still strong.

Worth a shot, cant all be home runs


----------



## Sandiann (Apr 24, 2020)

I like coffee once a day...cream no sugar. Don't mess with it, I say.


----------

